# Digital camera



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey guys I know that this is kinnda a weird thread for the but I was just trying to get some of you guys insit on what kind of digital camera I should be looking in to getting. I am going to be useing it mainly for when I go hunting and for a few other things as well.

1. What mega pixel (I was thinking about 3.2)

2. What brand should I be looking in to (I was told that canon is good)

3. The price range that I am looking into is less that $250

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## rustygunner (Nov 28, 2004)

Cannon has a great product. I just picked up a Kodac Easy Share dx7630 and the printer to go along with it!

Makes great pictures and the price isnt to bad.

Take a look at Ebay, you can really save some money if you take the time to search around!


----------



## fish&amp;hunt (Nov 4, 2004)

Yep, canon does make a great product. I have the ELF S500 and it has been great. 5.1 megapixel with zoom. It might be 50-100 out of your price range though. Worth taking a look at anyway.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

Canon's power shot A-400 is a great camera...it has 3.2 mega pixels. it takes great pictures in the blind and the digital zoom is great....it only costs like $150-$200 depending on where you get it!


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey man,
I used to sell electronics sony 3 megapixel or better. Look for a movie feature on it that also captures sound. It makes it easier to download online. Also look and make sure it has a moving picture mode so your pics aren't blurry if you are taking pics of flying birds. If not sony try Kodak. good luck


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

id go with a 5.0 pixel camera from kodak. got one my self lately check out overstock.com for some(cheap prices)


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Canon is good, but if you are going to use it to shoot wildlife ignore the digital zoom numbers, concentrate on optical zoom. I have an Olympus C740 UZ, it is 3.2 mega-pixel and has a 10 power optical zoom. You can find these on ebay for around $250. They are great camera's for the money, take great pic's and they are not overly large.

Here are a few from mine:




























huntin1


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I just got a Olympus 4.0 megapixel and it has a bunch of real nice features, plus it is water resistant, meaning I can get a little water on it while I'm out hunting, price was pretty good too, pictures I took so far are pretty good, put everything is pretty white up here right now. Overall I like it a lot, real user friendly too.
Good luck to ya


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

I would also highly recommend Olympus we have a C4040 Zoom 4.1 Megapixel that we have had for I think three years now. It has been an excellent camera and we have not had one problem, still taking great photos.


----------

